# braid colour??



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Am looking for some new braid.... just saw some cheap stuff on ebay but it is bright green, and I am always worried that because it is so bright and colourful it will result in less bites.... I fish Palm beach reef usually slow trolling pillies.... I also use about 3m of mono onto short wire leader (mackerel)

Cheers fellas


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If the wire doesn't put them off the braid won't.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

just brought 300m 50lb fluro green braid for $14.... and yeah i know, im thinking of giving a heavier mono trace a go


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't worry about the colour, it'll fade fast.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Just put a longer leader on?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I like the sound of that Occy. Which brands are doing that?


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Squidley said:


> I like the sound of that Occy. Which brands are doing that?


Dog tooth, daiwa and heaps of others


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Just watch out if you are using the metered braid offshore around Sydney. For some reason leather jackets love to bite the line off right on the colour changes and it can get expensive with all the lost gear.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Lightly and Occy. Sharknett that's interesting, we have quite a lot of of leatheries south of Adelaide, could cause me some problems


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

After losing 200m of braid, half dozen jigs and associated swivels, hooks, rings etc in one session I now stick with dark coloured braid for open water.


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

You can dye the braid any colour you like, Fly fisho's do this often to match the water they are fishing, good also for when your braid is faded of it own colour. If you can get cheap braid off of ebay mabe worth ago to keep price down.......Ray


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I use Tasline All White braids.......simply nothing better in the way of a true, soft braid. Not overly exy either.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

i agree with sharknet

theres a guy that does kingfish jigging and livebait tours out of terigal, scott thorington ?? i think

i asked him about multi coloured braid and he said its a leatherjacket attractor. can be quite expensive with 3 or 4 lines out aall chopped off.


----------

